# (just for fun) post a pic of your set-up



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

as the title says - i was just interested in seeing other tanks set-ups be it forest type or desert types , tarantula's scorpions, beetles whatever :2thumb:

lets see'um


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

A couple of mine 

Scorpion, forest floor type:









Avicularia avicularia:









Sericopelma rubronitens:









Avicularia 'Peru Purple:









Euathlus sp. 'blue':









Euathlus sp. 'red':








She's completely rearranged this by now and made herself a nice set of tunnels (!)


----------



## HerperShort (Nov 20, 2009)

millipede and gals community


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

cant get decent light to take some good shots of mine - will wait till morning, then post someup


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

this is my setup - it did at one point house 7 emperor scorpions but im now down to 5 -2 were very young andgot eaten by cockroaches wich have now all been taken out the tank 









ive actually been thinkingabout getting some perspex sheet and the table the tank sits on top of making into a seperate tank -it would be very easy to do, i want a desert hairy scorpion so it would be a desert setup - sand some rocks and a few cacti : victory:









this is the warm end of the tank, the scorpions allhide under this log -they are always digging underneath - the substrate is a mixture of peat sand and bark 









mid way across the tank the substrate declines- i put in more substrate where they live usually so they can dig further, the skull provides a seperate housing area (i call it the naughty space - thats where they hide after an alteration within the group - they have a fight and then the loser usually sits under the skull a while ) 








at the very end it is a mainly just moss where they go to cool down and hunt in - the moss isvery good for keeping humidity up too
















a couple of inside shots (scorpion eye view lol )
















and this is the litle fellas as i had themout whilst cleaning :flrt:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Very nice.:no1:


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

keep posting people - id be interested to seemore esert type set-ups


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

Chaika said:


> Avicularia 'Peru Purple:
> image


Been naming them after Asteroids. :lol2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

that 2nd pic the tank where can i buy one like that from ?


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Previous spadix enclosure. Perfecto 60x30x30


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

well.. i started to build my desert enclosure, best of all its so far only cost £2.99 -
plants - i just had laying around 
i made a cave from a wooden hollowed log
i put a wanted fora tank on a site and ended up getting that for free
sandstone i found a huuge pile of the stuf where i have a lock-up
exo-terra water dish - not sure where that camefrombut found it in a box upstairs 
sand £2.99 lol


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Bravo!, it looks very good! Congratulations!:2thumb:
It should be a happy scorp.
Unfortunately, the sand you used wont allow you to see the burrow digging process and i would remove the water dish. Offer water once a month overnight, it will be plenty.
Nice one 

-J


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

once a month cant they just drink then they want lol


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Theevilreddevil said:


> once a month cant they just drink then they want lol


 +1 once a month? 
i read that they get most there water intake from the food they eat but thought it best to have something in there just incase 

re- sand yeah this will do for now but im gonna get some that clay stuff for it too but this will put me on for now as it should be here this week 

is that the excavating clay in the pics of yours? i see two burrows there looks really neat


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

DJ Gee said:


> Been naming them after Asteroids. :lol2:


Nope, I'm a Mediterranean gods and goddesses kinda girl.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

scorpion-boy said:


> +1 once a month?
> i read that they get most there water intake from the food they eat but thought it best to have something in there just incase
> 
> re- sand yeah this will do for now but im gonna get some that clay stuff for it too but this will put me on for now as it should be here this week
> ...


Yeah, that's the stuff. the only thing i dislike about it is that it gives the mix that reddish tone. i prefer the outback red from zoomed, (first few pics).
Concerning the water, its true, they will get their water through feeders so make sure they are well hydrated. A water dish is a question of choice really but it's not necessary. Could bring more harm than good with a desert species...


----------



## Wibs (Nov 2, 2009)

*3 in 1*

Three Ts a Chile, a Flame Knee & a Red Knee


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Chaika said:


> image


Where did you get that tank


----------



## HerperShort (Nov 20, 2009)

HerperShort said:


> image
> 
> millipede and gals community


deleted the pic. but I have change my community and put them into different tubs









*Archispirostreptus gigas*









*GALS*









*Pachybolus ligulatus*


----------

